
As predicted, more branch prediction processor attacks are discovered - rbanffy
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2018/03/its-not-just-spectre-researchers-reveal-more-branch-prediction-attacks/
======
BlackLotus89
Dupe
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16685270](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16685270)

Even thought I wonder why noone commented yet on it...

~~~
rbanffy
Indeed. Do things like this happen often?

